# WSM are they ever on sale?



## hawtsauc3 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey all, MN resident trying to track down a 18.5 WSM. I have a smoke n grill and while it works it takes a lot of babying and I'd rather upgrade. That said Craigslist here is slim in the twin cities so I'm wondering does anyone know if WSM are ever on sale and if so where. I'd like to pay more like $250 than $300 if possible


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there, from what I've read on the forums, sometimes Walmart has them marked down. The mark it down so that they can get rid of the stock during non BBQ season which is typically winter. You may want to check your local walmarts. Target usually doesn't carry them. Also maybe you can find them at Lowe's or Home Depot. Also ace hardware too. 

Lastly try Amazon or eBay. 

Hope this helps. 

Happy smoking.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 8, 2016)

Weber is one of those products where the price is always the same no matter which store and which part of the country.  That being said, as mentioned above, many stores do put them on clearance and you can find some great deals.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

Craigslist. That's where I found mine. Paid $100, came with chips, briquettes, cover & a smoking book. Gal used it twice. Washed it out after both cooks... 

Otherwise, hard to find on sale. Sometimes if you are in the right spot at the right time, Walmart, HD, Lowes have the floor models on sale. 

Honestly the WSM is worth full price. Set aside $20 bucks a month and make the purchase.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 9, 2016)

I agree. If not craigslist or garage sales you'll have to wait for fall/winter to get a shot at sale when stores clear out last inventory.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2016)

I think Weber discourages it's dealers from discounting their smokers & grills. Very hard to find them on sale.

Al


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2016)

Craigslist is probably your best bet.  In my experience Smokey Mts. rarely show up.  I was fortunate enough to find one on Craigslist but you almost have to live on the websight to find one.

In our area you can run into a sale if the box stores are trying to get rid of end of the summer stock, but it doesn't happen that often.  To save $50 by waiting would not be worth it to me.  The Weber Smokey Mountain is the best charcoal smoker for the money.  I would bite the bullet and get it if you really have your heart set on it...You won't be disappointed!

Just my 2 cents.

Good luck,

John


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Feb 9, 2016)

hawtsauc3 said:


> Hey all, MN resident trying to track down a 18.5 WSM. I have a smoke n grill and while it works it takes a lot of babying and I'd rather upgrade. That said Craigslist here is slim in the twin cities so I'm wondering does anyone know if WSM are ever on sale and if so where. I'd like to pay more like $250 than $300 if possible


I have had my best results on Ebay. I have seen a new 18.5 sell for $200, I paid $329 for my 22 1/2" but you need to be patient


----------



## damon555 (Feb 9, 2016)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> I have had my best results on Ebay. I have seen a new 18.5 sell for $200, I paid $329 for my 22 1/2" but you need to be patient


I caught my 22.5" on sale at Amazon for $329 w/free shipping.....so it's not unheard of.....but that was several years ago and I haven't seen them marked down since. A buddy of mine picked up an 18.5" at one of our regional overstock stores for $200 a year or so ago.....You just gotta be patient and keep your eyes pealed. 

But as was already mentioned even at full price the WSM is well worth its price.


----------



## lemans (Feb 14, 2016)

I got my 2-22wsm on an app called Wallapop
   This guy uploaded a picture and said it was for sale
No size . So I texted him and he said he would measure it. Two days later he said it was the 22 so I made the deal and went to pick it up.. Very clean with the cover.  Gave him the money and he said his father had one that he wanted to sell for the same price.. 
  So I went back the next week and picked it up also 












image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Feb 14, 2016





   How much you asked.  Oh.  They were $50 each!!!
Deals are out there you just got to be lucky


----------



## brentos260 (Mar 17, 2016)

I will second the "off season" sales at big box stores.  I went to Walmart the first or second week of February of this year for random things and thought I'd take a peak around the garden center to see what was on sale.  They had an 18.5" WSM (which I was wanting to buy) on clearance for $100 off AND assembled (albeit incorrectly) because it was "last year's model".  Knowing that Weber hadn't changed the design in a couple years I decided to pick it up.  When I got home I realized the included cover was not a Weber but was the Walmart inferior brand.  I called Weber to inquire about the price of their cover and they ended up sending me one for free!


----------



## phatbac (Mar 18, 2016)

Honestly the fact you can't find them discounted easily or used for sale speaks to the quality of the WSM. I mean i have a WSM 22.5 and i love it. I have bought another smoker since owning it but the time i used WSM exclusively it was worth every penny. I paid $400 for mine on amazon. save some money and look for deals in the meantime and even if you have to wait a bit the WSM will be worth the wait!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## jp61 (Mar 18, 2016)

I also paid full price for my 22.5" WSM because I wanted one right now. That's probably not the smartest way to shop but that's what I did. I have never seen them on sale, but I guess they do go on sale once in a blue moon. I would keep an eye on craigslist more than anywhere else. One has to be very patient though because very few get listed. I just purchased one (22.5") today for my son. Brand new, all put together plus a new thermoworks thermopop for $250. He has no idea what I'll be dropping off later today. In case he doesn't want it (which I don't see happening) I'll have two of them....TBS in stereo!

Good luck in your search!


----------



## lemans (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey I found my two 22's on wallapop for $50 each. 
  Deals are out there you just have to be lucky


----------



## jp61 (Mar 18, 2016)

Lemans said:


> I got my 2-22wsm on an app called Wallapop
> This guy uploaded a picture and said it was for sale
> No size . So I texted him and he said he would measure it. Two days later he said it was the 22 so I made the deal and went to pick it up.. Very clean with the cover. Gave him the money and he said his father had one that he wanted to sell for the same price..
> So I went back the next week and picked it up also
> ...





Lemans said:


> Hey I found my two 22's on wallapop for $50 each.
> Deals are out there you just have to be lucky


Enjoy! 

That's a great deal for sure, it sounds even better the second time around.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 18, 2016)

Enjoy! 

That's a great deal for sure, it sounds even better the second time around.
[/quote]

I thought it might have gotten cheaper the second time around...   :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 18, 2016)

double post


----------



## dougmays (Mar 18, 2016)

Lemans said:


> I got my 2-22wsm on an app called Wallapop
> This guy uploaded a picture and said it was for sale
> No size . So I texted him and he said he would measure it. Two days later he said it was the 22 so I made the deal and went to pick it up.. Very clean with the cover. Gave him the money and he said his father had one that he wanted to sell for the same price..
> So I went back the next week and picked it up also
> ...


WOW!!!! that's a heck of a deal


----------



## wannarip (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a 22.5 inch WSM brand new in the box and never opened.  I bought two. I paid 427.00 that includes tax. I'm selling it for 300.00 firm in central Florida Orlando area.


----------



## sirk98 (Mar 25, 2016)

If you ever come across a 10% off Lowes coupon, HD will match it.  Thats how I got my 18.5" WSM.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 5, 2017)

hawtsauc3 said:


> Hey all, MN resident trying to track down a 18.5 WSM. I have a smoke n grill and while it works it takes a lot of babying and I'd rather upgrade. That said Craigslist here is slim in the twin cities so I'm wondering does anyone know if WSM are ever on sale and if so where. I'd like to pay more like $250 than $300 if possible


I'm curious to find out if you ended up buying one [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## lancep (Jul 8, 2017)

The way I see it, for what you get, WSMs are always on sale. I paid full price for mine and never regretted a penny of it. I pushed a thousand pounds of meat through it and never missed a beat. It's been sitting on my friends back porch smoking meat for a year now after I bought a new smoker with my new house. It's taken everything Mississippi can throw at it and it's still going strong. Bottom line, you'll get your money's worth no matter what you pay.


----------



## lemans (Jul 8, 2017)

WSM are the best smokers for the money hands down!!


----------



## lemans (Jul 8, 2017)

IMG_3055.PNG



__ lemans
__ Jul 8, 2017





Here are mine twins


----------



## lemans (Jul 8, 2017)

BYW. I paid $100 for both


----------



## lancep (Jul 8, 2017)

Well then I dare say you definitely got your money's worth!


----------



## nomadd917 (Aug 13, 2017)

There is a guy locally here selling a used 18 for $150 thats 4 years old. Seems a bit over priced to me, considering I can buy brand new for $300 right now.


----------



## bullfrog1108 (Sep 15, 2017)

Just picked up a 14 incher at Walmart marked down to $78.99!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2017)

Bullfrog, yeah our Walmart in years past have sold the display model(usually the 18) marked down below a hundred. I went this year looking for it and they didn't have one. Karma I guess for not taking advantage of the situation when it was presented.  

Chris


----------

